# Preferred detentions for NZ nestbox



## mygoldendoe (Dec 10, 2016)

I know the detentions for nesting box is largely based on the individual rabbits.
but I was wondering, on average what seems to be the nesting box demention for NZ? 
Just seems like the one offered at my supply store is made from thick wood leaving the interior space pretty small...
I can make some if that's the better route, just don't believe my rabbits are done growing yet.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thick wood is good. Too thin, the nest boxes are chewed through, soaked, and fall apart. The dimensions I've seen are 18"long, 10"wide, and 10"high(http://www.azrabbits.com/useful-information/nestboxes.html).


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes then theirs was waay too small, by half that size. .the wood they used was thicker than that one, like as thick as my finger. I was worried it'd be too heavy for my cage once nest and all the rabbits would be in it.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 12, 2016)

It may be heavy, but probably not too heavy for the cage wire. What do you use for your cage wire?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 13, 2016)

It's 1/2''x1/2'' 14gauge hardware cloth


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 13, 2016)

Make the bottoms removable is my tip. Helps with cleaning and you can keep new bottoms on available if they get nasty


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 13, 2016)

promiseacres said:


> Make the bottoms removable is my tip. Helps with cleaning and you can keep new bottoms on available if they get nasty


Thanks. Since the box's locally are too small anyway I just desided to make wire bottom, would that be ok?


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 13, 2016)

mygoldendoe said:


> It's 1/2''x1/2'' 14gauge hardware cloth


Commercial rabbit producers and my cages use  1/2" x 1"  wire  ( much sturdier )  for the bottoms. Also easier for the poop to fall through.


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 13, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> Commercial rabbit producers and my cages use  1/2" x 1"  wire  ( much sturdier )  for the bottoms. Also easier for the poop to fall through.


I use the same as my dad used when we grew up.1/2x1/2. No problems so far. As matter fact the hutch I'm currently using has had the same wire for 8+ years and still no rust or weak spots. We spot clean as needed daily and once week deep clean.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 13, 2016)

I use the 1/2" by 1" stuff for the bottoms, too. The 1/2" by 1/2" stuff is great for the sides of hutches, but i have never tried it for the bottoms. Does it work well?


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 14, 2016)

For us it has worked well for years. We were under the belief that the if the rabbit stood along where the inch one was that it would hold the weight uncomfortably. Like with snowshoes, you want as much room for points of contact to hold the pressure evenly, yest still b clean. And my rabbits average 8lbs when grown. We also insulate with dead leaves until it's the point they need more or when birthing. I usually throw the leaves up in corner where their foot rest is and they put it where they want it. This will be the first year doing it on my own at my house tho, without dads input.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 14, 2016)

*The 1/2" x 1" is supposed to be installed with the 1/2" spaced side  facing upward, so the rabbits have the maximum amount of surface area contacting their feet. The concern with the hardware cloth is that the wire is usually a finer gauge, and is more likely to sag under the rabbit's weight. An unlevel floor means uneven weight distribution, so it's more likely to cause pressure sores on the feet - and that goes for whatever type of wire you use. Larger cages often have braces installed under the wire floor to help it to remain level under the weight of the doe and her litter.*


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 14, 2016)

Bunnylady said:


> *The 1/2" x 1" is supposed to be installed with the 1/2" spaced side  facing upward, so the rabbits have the maximum amount of surface area contacting their feet. The concern with the hardware cloth is that the wire is usually a finer gauge, and is more likely to sag under the rabbit's weight. An unlevel floor means uneven weight distribution, so it's more likely to cause pressure sores on the feet - and that goes for whatever type of wire you use. Larger cages often have braces installed under the wire floor to help it to remain level under the weight of the doe and her litter.*



Yep our cages have supports on the larger ones. I get why ppl have problems about it. But with 8years use it hasn't sagged yet, but we do daily care and once week deep care. So far no issues for him and none with us. I dunno if it's bc it's 14 gauge or what. Who knows.


----------

